# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Virtualisation >  [SOLVED] Virtualbox fullscreen

## Malice007

I installed Virtualbox  and when I go to full screen it blows up the virtualbox window to full but the os running in it stays the same size... I am not running any desktop effect. I would just like to  
when I tell it full screen show me the whole screen just like it was not running off of Ubuntu? Is this possible?

----------


## Orbital75

Humm..... that's interesting.  Are you going to full screen by using the correct command?
You do this by pressing the Right side ( Ctrl  F ) 

If thats not the issue then it sounds like a Video problem and we'll have to wait for
more responses because thats beyond my knowledge with this particular application.

----------


## tsgray

I had the same problem for a while. While you have you guest OS running select "install guest additions" from the devices menu. Reboot when prompted and when it comes back up host + F should take it to full screen. You may need to readjust you resolution and color depth.

----------


## Dr Small

I always start virtualbox on another X session, without gnome-session, so I have no bars and whatnot. Then when I open VirtualBox fullscreen, there are no bars to hinder me  :Very Happy:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I had the same problem for a while. While you have you guest OS running select "install guest additions" from the devices menu. Reboot when prompted and when it comes back up host + F should take it to full screen. You may need to readjust you resolution and color depth.


+1

----------


## Malice007

Installing guest additions fix the problem thank you.

----------


## theblang

This fixed the problem for me as well.  Here is a link to installing the guest additions.

http://www.robotification.com/compon...on-ubuntu.html

----------


## itisbasi

Thanks....Installing guest additions fixed the full screen issue for me too...

----------


## janthonywj

Solved my screen resolution problem, and also informed me about the OSE, USB issue I was about to hit. Thanks.

----------


## gineraso

Nice work.  Thank you. :Very Happy:

----------


## mahendra.pardeshi

Great work !!!!  :Wave:

----------


## brateni112

> This fixed the problem for me as well.  Here is a link to installing the guest additions.
> 
> http://www.robotification.com/compon...on-ubuntu.html


Hello,
I'm new to linux, a friend of mine told me to try it out and I really like it. So I'm using MagixBox, but when I try to install guest additions - nothing happens.

I looked at hte link but could not make out what to do at the begining. I know how to write the codes. Can anyone give me a  step by step guide?

-------------------------
Pentium M 725 1.60GHz Processor, 2MB L2-Cache
  ATI Mobility RADEON 9000 AGP 4X video graphics at 32MB
  14.1-in SXGA Monitor
  60GB Ultra ATA Hard Drive, 4200RPM
  1GB RAM
  Microsoft Windows XP Pro with Service Pack 3

Thnks in advance!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

What is "MagixBox" ? Do you mean Virtualbox ?

Is Ubuntu your host or guest ?

----------


## brateni112

> What is "MagixBox" ? Do you mean Virtualbox ?
> 
> Is Ubuntu your host or guest ?



Yes VirtualBox
Linux Ubuntu is my guest hosteed on windows. I can't get full screen, I did try everything mentioned above, except that text in the link.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

That is a very very old link, from 2007.

Shut down the guest.

For the CD, use the additions iso and reboot the guest.

If needed, mount the iso:



```
sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
```

Then run the installer script:



```
sudo /media/cdrom/VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
```

If you are running a 64 bit guest, run the 64 bit script.

----------


## brateni112

What iso do you mean in your second sentence?
I downloaded VirtualBox from their website.
Ubuntu 9.04 is on bootable CD

I understood the rest but not hte part about the iso. please explain.
P.S. My englih is exellent BUT still not my mother-language.

----------


## renbla

> I always start virtualbox on another X session, without gnome-session, so I have no bars and whatnot. Then when I open VirtualBox fullscreen, there are no bars to hinder me


Hehe i never heard of this method till today. I will use this method  :LOL:

----------


## brateni112

> That is a very very old link, from 2007.
> 
> Shut down the guest.
> 
> For the CD, use the additions iso and reboot the guest.
> 
> If needed, mount the iso:
> 
> 
> ...


I got it. I will try this out and let ya'll know if it worked.

----------


## brateni112

> That is a very very old link, from 2007.
> 
> Shut down the guest.
> 
> For the CD, use the additions iso and reboot the guest.
> 
> If needed, mount the iso:
> 
> 
> ...



It all worked great!  :Razz:  Now I will be able to test Linux couse I really like it. And this forum comunity is excellente!

WORKS GREAT!

P.S. I downloaded the addition iso from:
http://download.virtualbox.org/virtu...ions_2.2.0.iso

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Awesome. FYI, the additions .iso is included with VirtualBox (PUEL edition).

----------


## phenity

that link was very helpful. Now I know how to set this up on any other computer I want to as well.

----------


## pboxinator

Thanks a bunch! This really helped solve my fullscreen problem that I have been glocking over since I got my new Mac lol. I love Linux and the tiny screen on a big monitor looked really stupid. Thx =)

----------


## Berduchwal

I have guess additions installed on the guest Windows XP, Ubuntu 9.04 is my host.
I run in full screen CTRL + F
Still I have only small screen in the middle and max resolution I can set up in XP is 800x600.

see image attached.

----------


## CaptCrunch

I had this issue too when already having guest additions installed, Ctrl + F would still show a small screen despite resolution adjustments. Going to Machine > Auto-Resize Guest Display, adjusted the window to perfectly match my monitor display (at 1920 x 1051 px).

----------


## 2kquik

Thanks it worked!  :Wink:

----------


## LordOfThePigs

> I always start virtualbox on another X session, without gnome-session, so I have no bars and whatnot. Then when I open VirtualBox fullscreen, there are no bars to hinder me


This sounds like the perfect setup for me! How can I do that?

----------


## OmahaVike

> This sounds like the perfect setup for me! How can I do that?


I'm guessing something like this?

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession

----------


## fuzzy_hero

Hi,

This is my first time of using linux.... I'm having a similar problem of getting it to show in fullscreen. I tried out the suggestions (installing virtual box addition as instructed in this link http://www.robotification.com/compon...on-ubuntu.html) mentioned but couldn't get it right.

Please can someone help me out (its my first time using linux) with this?

Thanks

----------


## jinmaning

i have solved this! pretty easy guys! visit my blog http://jinnyfeb.blogspot.com/2010/06...o-to-full.html

----------


## henrx

Solved for me thank you.

----------


## wildmanne39

Old thread closed.

----------

